# Landing Accident



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no! Luke!!!


----------



## dart68 (Oct 26, 2008)

He shoulda used the force!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh no, say it isn't so!!!  Luke crossed over to the darkside?!?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2008)

Pah! You know how fast the war in the Pacific would have been over with just one of those on our side?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Pah! You know how fast the war in the Pacific would have been over with just one of those on our side?


True, but then we'd have missed out on the beauty that is the Corsair.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 27, 2008)

"Stay on target!"  "GAAAAH!"

Looks like they got confused and used the farce...

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 27, 2008)

See, now if Yoda was on deck it would have been set to rights already.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2008)

Damm where is Yoda when you need him, sorry Luke.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, it coulda' been Wedge... Oh who am I kidding, only Luke could crash with such style.


----------

